# Puffy lips and face = synthroid reaction or still adjusting to it?



## nvsmom (Sep 30, 2012)

Hi all,

I am beginning to wonder if synthroid is to blame for the puffiness around my mouth and lips that I have been noticing for the past few weeks, so I was hoping someone could comment on my experience. My story:

This summer I was diagnosed hypo (probably hashi's) by a TSH in the mid-teens, a FT4 in the bottom 10% of normal, and a TPO Ab on the high edge of normal. My doctor started me on 50 mcg Synthroid. I soon felt much worse and had flu-like feelings, deep fatigue and arthritic-like joint pain, and hair loss in clumps... all much more extreme than normal. I didn't feel well.

After 7 weeks, my TSH was 7 something (range 0.2-6.0) and my FT4 and total T3 were in the bottom 15% or so of their ranges (no other tests run). At that check-up, my doctor referred me to a rhuematologist because he did not think my symptoms were thyroid related (I'm not sure it was myself); I haven't seen the rheumy yet. Doctor prescribed 75 mcg Synthroid.

I am now 5 weeks into 75 mcg of Synthroid and not feeling better although my worsened symptoms have lessened somewhat; ei. Joint pain is less extreme but more than it was before starting meds. Over the last month I started to notice more puffiness in my face, especially in my lips and around my mouth. I was starting to suspect a nut allergy as I was eating nuts in the evening and would wake with the puffiness; I'm a fairly newly diagnosed celiac and we tend to develop more food sensitivities when they are going gluten free so I thought that could be it. BUT I have made a point of not eating nuts lately and again I have swollen lips and face in the morning... I take my synthroid in the middle of the night, could that be it?

I do have an issue with milk but it's not extreme and I can have it in foods in small quantities, and I know there is lactose in synthroid. In such a small amount, I doubt it's the culprit but who knows...

I have had some puffiness in the past, which could have been a hypo symptom but not so regularly, and it felt less noticeable. The puffiness is now about 4-7 days a week. Not quite every day. Could these be just another worsened symptom of hypo from starting meds, or a reaction to synthroid? I've been on synthroid for about 12 weeks now, you'd think I would stop feeling worse soon. 

I'm leaning towards requesting nature-throid or armour (if my T3 is still low) since this will have less allergens.

I would love any opinions or advice. Thanks!!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

nvsmom said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am beginning to wonder if synthroid is to blame for the puffiness around my mouth and lips that I have been noticing for the past few weeks, so I was hoping someone could comment on my experience. My story:
> 
> ...


Are you taking name brand Synthroid or the generic? It could be an allergy to the filler or perhaps something else; it definitely does sound like an allergy.

Have you changed toothpaste brands lately?


----------



## nvsmom (Sep 30, 2012)

Andros said:


> Are you taking name brand Synthroid or the generic? It could be an allergy to the filler or perhaps something else; it definitely does sound like an allergy.
> 
> Have you changed toothpaste brands lately?


I'm on name brand Synthroid.

No I haven't changed toothpaste brands, good question though.


----------

